# Arreglar/Reparar planchas para el pelo GHD



## danith72

Buenas a todo el mundo!!

dejo un link que me guió en la reparación de las famosas planchas para el pelo GHD. Doy gracias al autor de esa web. Está en inglés, pero tiene fotos que os ayudarán!!saludos!!

http://www.ghd-repair.co.uk/


----------



## gatosanlu

Tengo una plancha de pelo GHD, el cable ha sido separado de la plancha, supongo que de muchos tirones, lo que hago es soldar la punta del cable a la plancha, pero cuando la enciendo no calienta, mido tensiones y creo que están perfectas, a las dos resistencias (la que se calienta que plancha el pelo) le llega los 220 Voltios, supongo que lo que estará malo son las resistencias, lo que me parece raro es que antes funcionaba, hasta que se rompió el cable, ¿que puedo hacer por favor? perdonadme si no me he explicado bien.

un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## EddRoses

Amigo, no has probado en medir el cable de alimentación a lo mejor puede ser eso, une las dos terminales que salen de la clavija, y con el multímetro; cualquiera de las 2 puntas acercarlo a la unión de los cables, y la otra punta del multimetro ponla sobre las cada "patita" de la clavija y te debe de dar continuidad en cada una, si no de lo contrario el cable esta dañado.


----------



## jmgm

EddRoses dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, no has probado en medir el cable de alimentación a lo mejor puede ser eso, une las dos terminales que salen de la clavija, y con el multímetro; cualquiera de las 2 puntas acercarlo a la unión de los cables, y la otra punta del multimetro ponla sobre las cada "patita" de la clavija y te debe de dar continuidad en cada una, si no de lo contrario el cable esta dañado.



si dice que en las resistencias tiene tensión es porque el cable de alimentación esta bien, seguramente sean las resistencias.


----------



## Jose Luis Chopon

Hola amigos del foro.
Recientemente mi sobrina me trajo una plancha de pelo GHD. Me dice que no enciende ni el led.
La he desmontado (a la plancha, no a mi sobrina) y comprobado que le entra voltaje. Al llegar al fusible térmico observo al medirlo con el tester que no tiene continuidad. Lo malo del tema es que al quitarlo me encuentro que es blanco totalmente sin ningun tipo de datos, ni amperios, ni voltaje ni grados.
A ver si alguien, por favor, sabe que tipo de fusibles llevan estas planchas para poder comprar uno y ponerselo... Muchas Gracias.


----------



## FailSafe

Como veo que eres de Málaga te paso un link de alguien en eBay que vende el recambio que necesitas y está aquí en España, saludos!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Fusible-GHD-...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4d0d719fbb


----------



## solaris8

Jose Luis Chopon
si se quemo el termico, deberias revisar el termostato, tal vez se quede pegado y por eso se fundio el termico.
el rango aproximado de trabajo es entre 227 y 240 C°


----------



## DOSMETROS

Antes de ir a por el repuesto , podrias ponerle un fusible de unos 4 Amperes y probarla 

Saludos !


----------



## Jose Luis Chopon

Muchas gracias a todos por contestar. Voy a hacer cada cosa que me habeis dicho. Primero probare con un fusible de 4 amperios a ver que tal, luego revisare el termostato (aunque el problema segun me comentan es que un perro mordisqueo el cable y mi sobrina al enchufar la plancha le saltó el termico). El cable ya esta arreglado. Y por último creo que al ser tan barato el fusible en ebay quizas lo compre y así tiene el original de fabrica.

De verdad que con gente como vosotros da gusto estar en el foro. Así si. Gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## FrancoPez

Que mal salen esos aparatos (Rev.. no se que), mi hermana ya tiene una colección  de 12 y que nada mas subirle al máximo unos 5 minutos se abre el térmico y desde que les coloco uno de 10 Ampéres y de temperatura se fusión de 270°C ya sin problemas. Su temperatura llega cerca de los 260°C y por eso no duran.


----------



## Padron14

Hola , la plancha GHD se fundió el fusible (con el tester lo comprobé y no daba continuidad ). Compre 2 fusibles térmicos   en ebay para la plancha . Le instale uno y me duro dos encendidos . Le instale el otro y sólo me duro 1 encendido . Q*UE* le puede pasar ¿ no se q*UE* hacer ¿ gracias



Los fusibles q*UE* le compré eran de 240 C.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ De que temperatura era el fusible original ?
¿ De que corriente era el fusible original ?


----------



## Padron14

El fusible original no pone nada . Esta todo blanco.no se a q*UE* te refieres d*E* la corriente del fusible original ¿ gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Padron14 dijo:
			
		

> El fusible original no pone nada . Esta todo blanco.no se a q*UE* te refieres d*E* la corriente del fusible original ¿ gracias




Me refiero a la temperatura a la que trabajaba el fusible original y a la corriente que consume la plancha. Hay fusibles para trabajar con 1,5A, 3A y 10A


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y ponerle un rearmable  ?


http://www.shoptronica.com/varistores-fusibles/595-fusible-termico-rearmable-tipo.html


----------



## Padron14

La plancha es de 240V

He leído en otros foros q*UE* puede ser q*UE* el termostato no funcione . Como se arregla el termostato, si sería ese el problema  ¿ gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las planchas llegan aproximadamente a los 220 ºC al máximo , entonces si la utilizan *siempre* al máximo deberías comprarlo de 250 ºC

Por otro lado es probable que tu plancha consuma 1000 Watts , eso es 5 Amperes , si estás usando fusibles de 3 A , se recalientan y se auto queman aunque la plancha esté mas baja.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

Padron14 dijo:
			
		

> La plancha es de 240V
> 
> He leído en otros foros q*UE* puede ser q*UE* el termostato no funcione . Como se arregla el termostato, si sería ese el problema  ¿ gracias



Si funciona o no el termostato lo verificas mirando la luz de la plancha se debe apagar luego de unos 40 - 120 segundos luego de ponerla a calentar. A veces también se escucha el Click al apagarse.

¿ Notaste las letras rojas que aparecen en tus comentarios ?


----------



## Padron14

Cuando conecto la plancha a la corriente se pone la luz fija , y a los 50 seg. Toca un pitido y se pone a parpadear la luz. Y a los 5-10 min. La luz se apaga sin ningún pitido y ya no calienta . Las letras rojas no se porque es . Gracias


----------



## zopilote

Cuando el fusible termico, esta adosado al cuerpo metalico de la plancha, generalmente es de 10A 240ºC(las hay de 250ºC), pero  no entiendo el estado de las luces, indica mas datos, como modelo, marca, fotos etc


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Revisa que el termostato no esté mal, eso me pasó, se quemaba el fusible por que el temostato ya no separaba los contactos, a menudo es por el uso continuo. 
Prueba cambiando el termostato, si lo mides no te dará nada, pues se desconecta a la temperatura que pides. Tal vez esa sea la causa por la que el fusible se queme, porque al pasar los 250°C que permite el fusible, se abre.

Las letras rojas que dices es porque escribes q en lugar de que (no corrijan para que vea su error)

salu2!


----------



## solaris8

padron14 dijo


> Cuando conecto la plancha a la corriente se pone la luz fija , y a los 50 seg. Toca un pitido y se pone a parpadear la luz. Y a los 5-10 min. La luz se apaga sin ningún pitido y ya no calienta .



amigazo...
 perdon, creo que hay una confucion, estamos hablando de una plancha de cabello?? o plancha de ropa?

las GHD que emiten pitidos y luces son las de pelo 

http://www.ghd-repair.co.uk/5.0.html


----------



## Padron14

hola, es la del pelo. gracias.


----------



## solaris8

lo sospeche desde un principio!!!
revisa las resistencias calefactoras a ver si no estan en corto, despues las pistas de la placa, y si podes saca fotos asi sabemos donde estamos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , mientras te planchás te hace pitiditos  me imaginaba , me imaginaba


----------



## solaris8

en realidad silva "la cumparsita"....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien de machote jajajaja


----------



## Padron14

Aqui estan las fotos de la plancha.


----------



## Potipoti

El diodo D1 parece quemado, ese podría ser el problema... si no se han estropeado más componentes.


----------



## pesetapequena

Gracias danith72, me he puesto enncontacto con la pagina que has puesto, espero me puedad ayudar a reparar mi Ghd, al menos hay gente que comparte sus experiencias, donde otros nos podemos aprovechar de las mismas. 
Que nos sirva de lección y ojala seamos mas los que podamos compartir esas experiencias
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Padron14

hola, se podria arreglar ese diodo?como lo verifico si esta quemado ?gracias.


----------



## solaris8

el diodo, lo medis con un tester lo conectas para medir diodos, resistencias o continuidad, pone la punta roja en un extremo y la negra en el otro, despues a la inversa, deberia marcar solo en una posicion


----------



## Padron14

buenas tardes , el resultado q*ue* me dio el tester fue de 1,465. y luego lo hice a la inversa y me dio .OL.. Gracias.


----------



## Potipoti

¿Sabes *medir continuidad* con el polímetro?

Pones el polímetro en el símbolo del ohmio, en la mínima escala.

Después mides el diodo en un sentido y en el inverso.

Dará continuidad si *deja pasar la corriente* (marcará ohmios o pitará).

No dará continuidad si *corta la corriente* (el marcador no se mueve o no pita).


Pues ahora prueba y sabrás el estado del diodo con los siguientes resultados:

1.- *El diodo da continuidad en un sentido y en el inverso: el diodo está cortocircuitado.
*
2.- *El diodo no da continuidad en un sentido ni en su inverso: el diodo está abierto.
*
3.- *El diodo si da continuidad en un sentido y en el otro no, o viceversa: el diodo está bien.
*
Si el diodo está abierto o cortocircuitado: desuéldalo, mira el código que tiene, pide un diodo del mismo código en una tienda, suéldalo y a ver si tienes suerte y no hay nada más fastidiado... 

*¡Ojo! *Anota bien antes de desoldar dónde está el ánodo y el cátodo (o fijate en las fotos), ya que al soldarlo al revés en la placa volverás a fastidiar el diodo u otros componentes.


----------



## Gabber

Hola
Según la página inglesa que citais la NTC debe dar un valor de 100K a 25º, por alguna razón la NTC se le va la pinza y llega a estar a 300k a 19º, el micro se cree que esta helada y no enchufa las placas, la solución de poner la plancha cerca de una fuente de calor es lo que se carga el fusible termico, ponemos la plancha a 50º baja la resistencia y enchufa creyendo que esta a 25º por ejemplo, sobrecalienta las placas y salta el fusible. venden el repuesto completo en esa misma página.
Saludos


----------



## nauel

Hola que tal, mi problema es el siguiente: Tengo una plancha de pelo para arreglar marca GA.MA modelo CP3DIGITAL.
Resulta que esta no calentaba pero encendía el led, la abro y encuentro un fusible, mido continuidad y veo que estaba abierto. El fusible era del tamaño de una resistencia común y decía 400mA. Voy a la casa de electrónica a buscar un repuesto y me dice que no es un fusible sinó una resistencia muy baja, ofreciandome una del orden de los miliohms.
La verdad no estoy completamente seguro de que sea una resistencia para mi era un fusible térmico, así que la pregunta es si se puede reemplazar un fusible termico por una resistencia muy baja? y los demás componentes correrian algún riesgo?
Por cierto, la plancha trabaja hasta los 220°C.
Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## papirrin

no se puede reemplazar un fusible por una resistencia.

el led deberia llevar una resistencia. normalmente las resistencias no dicen algo como 400mA
la plancha podria llevar un fusible termico. normalmente los fusibles dicen algo como 400mA

asi que mejor pon una foto y vemos de que se trata. XD


----------



## nauel

Bueno, primero que nada gracias por responder. Yo pienso exactamente igual que vos, pero a partir de lo que me dijo el vendedor me entró la duda, y si se podia no tenia que viajar nuevamente...
aqui hay una foto de donde va el fusible, disculpá la mala calidad :/
 Ahora que no me queda otra que ir nuevamente a la casa de electronica ( a otra obviamente) como tendria que pedir el fusible termico? "un fusible termico de 400mA y 220°C "?


----------



## Scooter

Explicación dramatizada/exagerada (no muy exagerada)

Los vendedores suelen decir lo primero que se les ocurre o lo que a tí te gustaría oír.
Por la mañana trabajan en la sección de charcutería y por la tarde en la de lencería, y al medio día que es cuando preguntaste, estaba en electrodomésticos porque su compañero estaba comiendo.


----------



## papirrin

ahi veo una resistencia pequeñita que pareceria es para el Led.
veo tambien una resistencia de 47 Ohms
y veo que falta algun fusible de 375mA que es el que supongo te falta, ¿ese era de cristal?



> "un fusible termico de 400mA y 220°C "



los fusibles termicos casi siempre van junto a la fuente que produce el calor no en una tarjeta, me pareceria extraño que fuera un fusible termico.


----------



## nauel

Exacto, la resistencia verde es del led, y donde dice 374mA es donde se encontraba el fusible abierto. de cristal te refieres al encapsulado ?. Si te refieres a eso, no. Era similar a una resistencia pero con la falta del codigo de color. Por cierto la falla era debido al fusible ya que estaba abierto, pero como el vendedor me dijo que era una resistencia, no sabia si se podia reemplazar.
 Entonces puede ser que sea un fusible comun pero con ese encapsulado ?


----------



## papirrin

si me refiero al encapsulado.. ¿y si buscas una imagen del que traia?

por lo que me imagino no es un fusible termico, sino un fusible normal.

similar a esto:


----------



## Josnaro

Lo mas seguro q*ue* sea un fusible con ese encapsulado. Lo podrías sustituir por un fusible de cristal


----------



## Sr. Domo

Era como la de la imagen?






De ser así es un Fusistor o un fusible de temperatura, estos componentes como son una fusión de resistencia y fusible, pues tienen una resistencia muy baja y los consigues de varias capacidades de corriente y voltaje.

Salu2!

Creo respondí algo tarde


----------



## nauel

Lamentablemente la muestra la olvidé en el mostrador del local, pero era algo asi: 
De este color, en vez de decir 1600 decia 400mA®


----------



## papirrin

Pues intenta conseguir ese fusble igual, si no puedes pon uno de cristal de 400mA y supongo que de 220V si es la tension de la red electrica donde vives.. la verdad desconozco la diferencia.


----------



## nauel

domonation corporation, si es una resistencia, entonces se podria reemplazar por una resistencia baja?

Papirrin, yo creo que la principal diferencia es el tamaño, no creo que pueda poner uno de cristal por el tema del escazo tamaño que se dispone en la plancha..


----------



## papirrin

a la mexicana entonces,pon un puente con un alambrito muy delgado XD


----------



## Josnaro

Si quieres salir y dar una solución rápida. Podrías poner un filamento lo mas delgado posible y aislarlo por ejemplo de silicona caliente.


----------



## nauel

jajajaja eso estaba pensando, voy a probar con un alambre, dejarla en funcionamiento y ver que sucede.. luego les comento.


----------



## fen2006

yo también le pongo un alambrito porque es muy difícil encontrar el reemplazo original.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Si posees una TV muerta o te consigues una, ahí suele traer varios de estos. También en varias fuentes switching de aparatos.

O mejor, si el fusible no cabe, puedes comprar uno de la corriente y voltaje indicados, los abres y le sacas el filamento, después lo sueldas.

Salu2!

Salu2!


----------



## Bleny

En algunas bombillas de bajo consumo tienen pequeños fusibles, si tienes alguna fundida miralo a lo mejor te vale


----------



## salvador33

Yo estoy de acuerdo es un fusible ya que los termofusibles van muy cerca de la parte que recibe calor


----------



## franmonagas

Hola. Cambie el fusible de una plancha ghd y cuando realice un par de pruebas todo iba bien pero en la ultima prueba vi que la plancha se mantenía fija encendida, la dejé enfriar y cuando la fui a probar otra vez ya no encendía la volví a mirar y se había fundido otra vez el fusible. Debo volver a cambiar el fusible o tengo que mirar otra cosa. ...


----------



## earmani

Buenos días, me podéis ayudar a identificar que valor tiene la siguiente resistencia?, es de una plancha del pelo marca ghd.
Como puedo comprobar para saber que las resistencias están bien?


Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## papirrin

earmani dijo:


> Buenos días, me podéis ayudar a identificar que valor tiene la siguiente resistencia?, es de una plancha del pelo marca ghd.
> Como puedo comprobar para saber que las resistencias están bien?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos



busca los codigos de colores de resistencias...

para comprobar si estan bien, utiliza un multitester en modo de medicion de resistencia... por su apariencia diria que estan bien... que hace tu plancha de pelo?


----------



## yosimiro

earmani dijo:


> Buenos días, me podéis ayudar a identificar que valor tiene la siguiente resistencia?, es de una plancha del pelo marca ghd.
> Como puedo comprobar para saber que las resistencias están bien?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos



En resistencia, te deben medir 100.000Ω(por lo que alcanzo a ver), pero como te dijo Papirrin, parecen estar bien.


----------



## nsx125

Hola, una pregunta tonta:

Se me ha abierto el termofusible de mi novia (bueno, de sus planchas). Es muy descabellado hacer un puente simplemente? Evidentemente mejor buscar el componente, esperar a que llegue, comprobar que es igual y que cabe en el sitio y tal... Pero si simplemente meto un cable y que no se acerque a la resistencia pasa algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se puede puentear sólo para corroborar el correcto funcionamiento , evidentemente estaría calentando de mas . . .


----------



## nsx125

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se puede puentear sólo para corroborar el correcto funcionamiento , evidentemente estaría calentando de mas . . .



Pero entiendo que un termofusible no es un termostato, no? Es decir, el termofusible está para fundir en caso de una sobretemperatura, no? E imagino que con el uso, los cambios de temperatura y el tiempo, los materiales con los que está fabricado se irán degradando y llegará el momento en que romperá "sin motivo", no? 

Si lo cambio por un puente, no protegerá de que se me pueda quemar el aparato pero no funcionará mal, o si?

Un saludo!


----------



## pandacba

Si vuelve a pasar un problema se quemara el calefactor y se inutilizara, para algo están los termos fusibles


----------



## Eduardo

nsx125 dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta tonta:
> Se me ha abierto el termofusible de mi novia (bueno, de sus planchas). Es muy descabellado hacer un puente simplemente? ...



No es descabellado, es arriesgado. 

Estadísticamente no habría ningún problema en puentearlo hasta reponerlo porque es poco probable que en ese lapso se arruine el termostato.
Y si pasara pues se cortará la resistencia y a reemplazar la plancha. Tendrían que ser circunstancias muy especiales para necesitar reemplazar también la novia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nsx125 dijo:


> Se me ha abierto el termofusible de mi novia



Eso es peligroso...promete horas de embole.


----------



## nsx125

Vale, perfecto, gracias, ya he pedido la pieza y de mientras, un puentecito sano.


----------

